# Suche Frau



## corona (31. August 2005)

Hallo,
Suche ein Bild von einer Frau wie das auf http://www.corona1981

Das Foto ist eigentlich schon perfekt für meine Gebrauch (Flyer-Design) allerdings ist die Qualität nicht so gut. Hat jemand zufällig so ein Bild oder ähnlich auf seiner Festplatte und könnte mir das schicken? Also eine Frau, edel nicht nuttig, und mit Klamotten wenn es geht?

Danke.
Corona


----------



## corona (31. August 2005)

Hier noch mal der Link:
http://www.corona1981


----------



## corona (31. August 2005)

Irgendwie spinntdas heute: ich tippe was anderes und was anderes erscheint 

Also der Link
www . corona1981 .de .vu

Am besten eintippen da als Link nicht funktionierbar  


thanx


----------



## Leola13 (31. August 2005)

Hai,

de vu Endungen kannst du hier nicht posten.

Wühl dich mal durch die Stock Photo Links , vielleicht ist da ja etwas dabei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Wolli_3D (1. September 2005)

Moin,

wie wäre es, wenn Du Mode-Kataloge durchblättern würdest? Da sind doch immer schicke Bilder von stylischen Frauen in ähnlicher Pose drin. Otto-Katalog, Neckermann und Co. haben sicherlich was für Dich, zudem kannst Du die Qualität beim Einscannen beeinflussen. Achte jedoch auf Copyright Rechte.

Okay.

Gruß


----------



## aardvark (1. September 2005)

guck mal durch:
http://belle.monitor.hr/index.htm

lg #arry


----------



## chrisbergr (3. September 2005)

Schöne seite, aber Copyright?

Ich frag mcih sowieso immer wieder wie manche so dreist sein können, und für ihre schlechten Partys auf ihre noch schlechteren Flyer Bilder von z.B. X-Tina und Co. pappen und denke das währe ok.

Solltest wirklich bei den StockPhoto Seite nachschauen, aber auch dort darauf achten, dass diese nicht nur für private, sondern auch für kommerzielle Zwecke freigegeben sind.

Gruß


----------

